# Newbie



## perebrine (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi All,
I'm John & just a quickie to say Hello.
I won an "Audi TT", don't get too excited it was only for the weekend, but I was blown away by the performance, the driver that delivered it to me asked me "what size engine it had, because he'd been driving cars, most of his life, for a living & hadn't driven anything as fast as this"?
I said "You handed it to me & ask me what size it is"? It was only 2.0 lt, I don't know what spec it was, but boy was it fast. 
Hopefully if things turn out right I'll be looking at buying one soon. Any recommendations?
Cheers
John B.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Try the 3.2  Welcome btw


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome... Next step is to get a TT full time!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yea rob a bank if it is a 2 ltr you want !!!


----------

